# 1 Oh-shi*= 10 Attaboys



## mmcmdl (Feb 18, 2016)

Back in my apprentice days , I was taught that in every piece of rough material , there laid a finished part . The only cut that mattered was your last . The $$$$ was made in the process of getting to that finish cut . We were taught to increase speeds and feeds to the point where you broke your tool or thru your vise off your machine table , and THEN back it down a hair . There are 1000 shops that are competing with you for this job . That's what I also taught my apprentices . Saving the edge on a $10 insert vs. spending shop time at $80 an hour . Time is Money .

Determining how to get to your finish cut is what makes machinists , machinists . That final cut makes it a good part , a bad part , a set-up piece , a paperweight , or prototype. LOL

Those of us in the trade like to call the final cut the " Shi*house or the Penthouse " cut . Over the years , I've spent many a day/night in both . Stay out of the " Woodshed " if you can boys and girls !! ( the bosses office )


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 18, 2016)

AND THE LAST PART OF A PRODUCTION RUN IS THE ONE YOU HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR .


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 18, 2016)

Of course, to a hobby machinist time is just time.  Money is for buying more tools, tooling, and machines...   8^)


----------



## TommyD (Feb 18, 2016)

I've seen some guys that were in such a hurry to finish something they took their final cut while the piece was still hot from machining, only to shrink undersize upon cooling.


----------



## Metal (Feb 18, 2016)

This is kind of the "problem" Ive had as a learning hobby machinist, its difficult to get applicable "good" information when 99% of information out there assumes you are running some kind of infinite power monster mill in a controlled environment behind a lexan shield, not some dude in his basement on a 70 year old benchtop mill just trying to shape some parts.

lol hobby mill, get a bridgeport
Oh you mean a floppyport? get a *some stupid **** 1 million dollar mill*

dude cut that at 20krpm @ 130ipm and flood coolant and you'll be good

Hobby machinist = I need to work within my means and get them to work
Professional machinist = I need to run the razors edge between my really expensive gear blowing up for reasons.


----------



## tomh (Feb 18, 2016)

-------  5 Oh shi*s  = 1 jar of Vaseline


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 18, 2016)

Metal said:


> Hobby machinist = I need to work within my means and get them to work
> Professional machinist = I need to run the razors edge between my really expensive gear blowing up for reasons.





mmcmdl said:


> Determining how to get to your finish cut is what makes machinists , machinists .



There is absolutely no difference between a hobby machinist vs a professional other than one makes his livelihood at it and one doesn't . We make parts . Making parts requires a plan , a process , and a result . Most of the ideas you may read about on this website are invaluable and are achieved at minimal expense , machinery and tooling  . There is much to be learned on this site by all .


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 18, 2016)

Yea, but I don't have to ruin a cutter (or worse) to get the cycle time down in order to make a profit. Fortunately, this is just a hobby to some of us.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 18, 2016)

My machining hobby supports this hobby   and I plan on jumping on these tonight !!!

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/5452377303.html


----------



## Metal (Feb 19, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> There is absolutely no difference between a hobby machinist vs a professional other than one makes his livelihood at it and one doesn't . We make parts . Making parts requires a plan , a process , and a result . Most of the ideas you may read about on this website are invaluable and are achieved at minimal expense , machinery and tooling  . There is much to be learned on this site by all .


You say that, but try asking a machinist some tips on using a machine that isn't a 10,000 pound tower of iron, in my experience they cannot help you, their expertise is with the tools they use not so much the science behind /why/ they work and applying that to smaller ones, when you do tremendous overkill work for a long time you forget what the minimums are


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2016)

I could hardly call a Bridgeport mill nor a 16"Colchester a tower of iron , but to some , maybe they are . We all choose the equipment that we feel will suit our needs , be it a mini bench top mill or knee type mill . The science and theory of machine tools big and small are constant . I started with the BARE MINIMUM . How's a file sound ? I buy tooling that suited my needs to get the most of my equipment , they weren't cheap and aren't cheap . My time is worth money as I have obligations elsewhere , so if I need to drill a hole , I prefer to use a mill vs . battery operated hand drill . As far as expertise ?  I am on here for conversation and to help machinists whatever level they may be . Period . If they ask , I will lend knowledge of the trade .


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 19, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> There is absolutely no difference between a hobby machinist vs a professional other than one makes his livelihood at it and one doesn't .



And THAT makes a huge difference. Hobby is not about what the Profit and Loss Statement says but about where am I going to get another piece of steel if I screw this one up. Hobby result is to get the most enjoyment out of what you are doing. Earning a living is making someone else happy first.

Business is getting the most $ revenue with the least $ cost. A hobbyist will make a  tool worth $5 from $20 worth of materials and get $200 of enjoyment from it. Can't feed the kids with that !

Although the basic laws of physics and machining apply to both, the ways and means are worlds apart. Not saying that we can't help each other out but allowances need to be made.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2016)

Agree with that 100% . Self gratification is priceless .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2016)

Metal said:


> You say that, but try asking a machinist some tips on using a machine that isn't a 10,000 pound tower of iron, in my experience they cannot help you, their expertise is with the tools they use not so much the science behind /why/ they work and applying that to smaller ones, when you do tremendous overkill work for a long time you forget what the minimums are



And for the record . I turned my hobby into a profession . Not by luck , but thru training and hard work and busting my arse. Nobody ever tried to teach me a darn thing if I showed no interest . Am I a hobby machinist ? Do I take pride in my work ? Am I still after 40 years in the trade willing to learn? Do I make things I could purchase for the sake of saying I made this ? Am I willing to help those starting out in a field that may turn into a profession if they follow thru ?



Yup .


Would I ever discredit someone offering free assistance to help ?


Nope .


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 19, 2016)

I lost the ability to make a living from my skill 16 years ago. Retired.  I really thought I had a great job, they paid me to have fun making things.  After a decade of retirement and Antique Glass Research and Genealogy Research, I've wandered into Hobby Machining. It's still fun, and Social Security pays me whether I do anything or not. Can't beat that.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2016)

I would love to make it to that point one day in a few years . At this point , we can't find any qualified machinists to hire . We have many applicants who are qualified to push a green button then load a part . Uh.....ok ? Can you make a fixture to hold this ? Hmm......whats a fixture ?

I must be getting old .


----------



## TommyD (Feb 19, 2016)

mmcmdl said:


> I would love to make it to that point one day in a few years . At this point , we can't find any qualified machinists to hire . We have many applicants who are qualified to push a green button then load a part . Uh.....ok ? Can you make a fixture to hold this ? Hmm......whats a fixture ?
> 
> I must be getting old .



I'd love to find a position like this, unfortunately, for them, it's all full time. It is a major disruption in our life for me to work full time, I have been a stay at home dad since 08 and have had plenty of FULL TIME job offers but they won't look at a part timer that knows his shiat. So I teach. But, then again, I am a Tool and Die maker, been called a prima donna and accept the title


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 19, 2016)

Metal said:


> You say that, but try asking a machinist some tips on using a machine that isn't a 10,000 pound tower of iron, in my experience they cannot help you, their expertise is with the tools they use not so much the science behind /why/ they work and applying that to smaller ones, when you do tremendous overkill work for a long time you forget what the minimums are



Professional machinists are not all snobs and hobby machinists are not all dunces. There are a rare few of each but talk to a machinist with a passion or a hobbyist with a passion and you will learn a heap if you want to.

I started working in 1962 and took every opportunity to talk with our millwrights, machinists, welders, carpenters, etc. about how to do stuff. Every one to a man would easily share everything they knew with a smile even to summer student like me. They all had years of making custom industrial machines and still loved their work. No two jobs were the same. Those were the days before welfare, CNC and the internet but they could get stuff done in no time. They knew each others strengths and weaknesses and had each others back. Man I miss those days but guys like that are still around.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2016)

Amen  .


----------



## TommyD (Feb 20, 2016)

I miss those days too, learned a lot by asking questions and offering to help.


----------

